# Broken Derailer hanger



## jmeitz (Dec 1, 2004)

I was finishing my ride yesterday on my CR1 and all of a sudden BANG. I looked down and my read derailer snapped off and broke my rear derailer hanger. after investigating it looks like the shimano DA chain outer blade popped off and caught the RD which then caused it to break the hanger. Am i SOL or do i have an recourse for a bad chain? Its obvious that the blade separated from the pin and not the master pin. Also what can scott do for crash replacement even though its not crashed.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

No way you will get any action on "bad chain" theory. Scott can replace dropout on your dime.So your not really SOL. Bumed Im sure


----------



## carbon55 (Jan 20, 2006)

It has happened to me once..since than I have never used a pin on 10 speed stuff, now use connex or kmc link...


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 1, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> No way you will get any action on "bad chain" theory. Scott can replace dropout on your dime.So your not really SOL. Bumed Im sure



Scott said they will not repair it, they will give me crash replacement though. Actually I might be getting some shimano stuff for free since the chain failed. I am SOL on the frame though.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

You might want to check these guys out: http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/repair/


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Not great news.Is crash replacement a good deal.I see Sram or KMC chains are in your future. I was told dropouts were replaceable (sucks they are not).


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

StillRiding said:


> You might want to check these guys out: http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/repair/


Lets us know whats up with these guys


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 1, 2004)

they are replaceable on some models but the CR1 they are integrated into the frame to provide stiffness for the RD. Definately will be going SRAM for my chain. I might be getting an Addict if the price is right on the crash replacement cost. I believe its 1/3 the original cost of the frame or something like that. Guess it depends on your dealer.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I use a aluminum break-away derail pivot bolt on my D/A derail.Lighter and will break before hanger damage.


----------



## jmeitz (Dec 1, 2004)

where did you get that? Bike shops have those?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

jmeitz said:


> where did you get that? Bike shops have those?


 search the Web for TorontoCycle that is where I found them. There is Ti also but I dont think they are breakaway


----------

